# cost of 189 visa medical in aus



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi can anyone tell me the cost of 189-visa medicals in Australia ???

I guess we need to book an appointment with Medibank right ?

TIA


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

indianinact said:


> Hi can anyone tell me the cost of 189-visa medicals in Australia ???
> 
> I guess we need to book an appointment with Medibank right ?
> 
> TIA


Yes, Medibank. See here for fees: Australian fees 2012-2013 - Our Services - Medibank Health Solutions, Workplace Health, Telephone & Web-based Healthcare, Pre-Employment Medicals,


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Cool got a quote of 332 $ online 
Thanks


----------



## midhunnellore (Aug 27, 2013)

*Worrying about dependent medicals*

My wife and I both applied for 189 Visa (She applied as a dependent and I have not claimed points for her skills). I got an invite for applying the visa and I lodged the visa application. We both went for medicals and my tests came out fine whereas there was trace of glucose in her urine. The lab guys called her up and asked her to take up further tests. The tests confirmed that she has diabetes and we were shocked as she is just 25 yrs.

The results of the tests were as below.

HBA1C - 10.2
Serum Creatinine - .54
Avg Blood Sugar – 295
Post Prandial Blood sugar – 120
XRAY - Normal
HIV - Normal

Is she a candidate for visa refusal under 189 visa?


----------



## nsureshbng (Jun 26, 2014)

*Hi Can you let me the status now*

HI Can you let me know the status now. i have a similar situation. your answer would help me 

thanks in advance
regards
suresh


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

HI Guys,

Need some clarification here:

Is it advisable to do the medicals before i lodge the visa? I have already recieved the invitation and about to lodge a visa. But i read in the border.gov.au website that if you have lodged a visa its not advisable do the medicals upfront untill your case officer assigns you? Is hat true? 

Should i get my medicals done first and then lodge visa? Or Shall i get the Medicals first done and then lodge the visa.



Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

SriRaks said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Need some clarification here:
> 
> ...


It's up to you. Medical checks and police checks are valid for 12 months and the expiry of the medicals/police checks are typically the deadline when you need to enter Australia to validate your visa. So if your visa would normally be processed fairly quickly, you could do the medicals before or soon after applying and that would avoid potential delay of your CO waiting for you to do them. If your visa would normally have a long processing time (e.g. partner visas), it's usually recommended that you wait to avoid having to redo them.


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It's up to you. Medical checks and police checks are valid for 12 months and the expiry of the medicals/police checks are typically the deadline when you need to enter Australia to validate your visa. So if your visa would normally be processed fairly quickly, you could do the medicals before or soon after applying and that would avoid potential delay of your CO waiting for you to do them. If your visa would normally have a long processing time (e.g. partner visas), it's usually recommended that you wait to avoid having to redo them.





My health declarations

My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application. It is available via our ImmiAccount arrangements.

See: Start My Health Declarations

Before you start using My Health Declarations, you should use the information below to decide whether it is in your best interests to complete your health examinations before you lodge your visa application. Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is not recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed.

*If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.
*


THanks maggie for suggesting. What confuses me is the details provided in the site content pasted above (link - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...t/health-examinations/my-health-declarations#) where in its stated that if you have lodged a visa, do not do the medicals untill your case officer requests so. I could not see a reason why one should not do so?

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

SriRaks said:


> My health declarations
> 
> My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application. It is available via our ImmiAccount arrangements.
> 
> ...


Nothing to worry,
To get direct grant complete your Pcc & medicals asap


----------

